# Happy Epiphany



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

عيد غطاس سعيد لكل الأقباط 

OK I admit it, I copied and pasted


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

But what has it got to so with anything? Epiphany is January 6th

Admire your copy and past technique though


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> But what has it got to so with anything? Epiphany is January 6th
> 
> Admire your copy and past technique though


Maybe for Catholics but not for Copts. That's what happens when you can't read the post you are commenting on


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Humble apologies. Guess I couldn´t translate Abarbic


----------

